# How to rig white trout



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

What is the best way to rig a white trout when fishing them under a balloon? I tried it for the first time the other day. Hooked the first one near the back of the dorsal, and it seemed like the fish spent all his energy pulling against the line, then got exhausted and went belly up. The second I hooked through the upper lip, which seemed to work ok, and I did get a hit on it, but the fish just bit off the tail and left the rest. Should I rig a stinger?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

try hooking him in the front of the dorsal aka the "shoulder"... stinger may help aslo


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't often fish with balloons at anchor, Ioccasionally usethem when drifting and/or flying the kite. In any situation, I usually place the first hook in the fishes "nostrils" from one side all the way out the other; then place the second hook in the fishes back just behind the front of the second dorsal fin (3/4 back on the fish). You want to be careful to keep from placing the second hook toofar back and "bending the bait", leave some slack so the trout can swim around freely.

I rig with 2 #2 trebels 6" apart, 12-14" #6 stainless wire, 50-75# swivel. If the bite's slow I'll scale down to a #4 hook and just 4-6" of wire leader.










White Trout will slow troll fairly well, if you can go slow enough. You really have to just go clutch ahead to avoid killing them. But if you find yourself in an area that you know there are Kings present, slow trolling works great.










This was Sunday 11 Nov, he ate a 10" white trout


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks very much! I appreciate the great answer and the pics.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

No problem... good luck!


----------

